# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  गर्भावस्था, पौष्टिक आहार और मधुमेह

## INDIAN_ROSE22

वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि उन्हें उस प्रक्रिया का पता चला जिसके कारण गर्भावस्था में माँ को पौष्टिक आहार न मिलने से बच्चे में बड़े होने पर मधुमेह का ख़तरा बढ़ने का सबूत मिलता है.
चूहों पर किए गए शोध के आधार पर वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि माँ के असंतुलित आहार के कारण बच्चे में एक अहम जीन काम करना बंद कर देता है जिससे ये ख़तरा पैदा होता है.
ये अध्ययन प्रोसीडिंग्स ऑफ़ नेशनल एकेडमी ऑफ़ साईंसिस में छपा है.
केंब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय के शोधकर्ताओं ने चूहों पर किए गए शोध के आधार पर दावा किया है माँ के असंतुलित आहार के कारण बच्चे में इन्सुलिन बनाने वाले एक जीन पर असर होता हैबीबीसी संवाददाता नील बाओड्लर
*बीबीसी के विज्ञान रिपोर्टर नील बाओड्लर*का कहना है, "केंब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय के शोधकर्ताओं ने चूहों पर किए गए शोध के आधार पर दावा किया है माँ के असंतुलित आहार के कारण बच्चे में इन्सुलिन बनाने वाले एक जीन पर असर होता है."
उनका कहना है कि वैज्ञानिकों को पहले से ही संदेह था कि गर्भावस्था में पौष्टिक आहार का अभाव बच्चे में स्वास्थ्य संबंधित मुश्किलें पैदा कर सकता है.
ब्रिटिश हार्ट फ़ाऊंडेशन का कहना है कि इस शोध से गर्भवति महिलाओं पौष्टिक संतुलित आहार खाने की सलाह में कोई बदलाव नहीं आता है.
लेकिन फ़ाऊंडेशन ने ये माना है कि इस शोध से सबूत मिलता है माँ के आहार से बच्चे के कुछ जीन्स में परिवर्तन हो सकता है.

----------

